# Hilsmans Shoot on the 23rd



## Big John (Jan 19, 2010)

Come One Come All
This Will Kickoff The 3D Season For Them.
Always A Great Shoot.
!!!You know You Want Too!!!

ROLL CALL
Who is going? 
What Class?
That way I know how many I am going to beat!!!!​


----------



## Danny Lockhart (Jan 19, 2010)

You first Big John.
What class are you shooting in?


----------



## Silver Mallard (Jan 19, 2010)

I'll be there!!!!


----------



## Big John (Jan 19, 2010)

Open C
"C" ya under me


----------



## Danny Lockhart (Jan 19, 2010)

Big John said:


> Open C
> "C" ya under me


I will let you have one more open C without me.  So bow novice for me this event.


----------



## 3darcher (Jan 19, 2010)

and sunny skies in the forecast....ya c'mon


----------



## hound dog (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm there and I'm shooting Novice!!!!!!


----------



## 3dHam (Jan 19, 2010)

*NOvice*

oh no heck you arent.


----------



## hoyt38 (Jan 19, 2010)

I  am  still  shootin   hunter   even  with  a  borrowed  bow!


----------



## hound dog (Jan 19, 2010)

3dHam said:


> oh no heck you arent.



O yes I am.


----------



## hoyt38 (Jan 19, 2010)

u  shootin  that  stinky  bow  or  a  HOYT


----------



## hound dog (Jan 19, 2010)

hoyt38 said:


> u  shootin  that  stinky  bow  or  a  HOYT



The new black Matthews.


----------



## Hunterrs (Jan 19, 2010)

I will be there and I will be shooting open C.  Mr Hillsman sets a tough course.  Let's all support this one.

I "C" Big John signing a crispie for me on Saturday.


----------



## 3d foam killer (Jan 19, 2010)

im 14 butt ill be in novice this year im coming for alll you bow novice people the young guns back


----------



## tony32 (Jan 19, 2010)

ill be there open b fer me


----------



## Lockhart Launcher (Jan 19, 2010)

Be there in Bow Novice!!!!


----------



## Middle Georgia Sportsman (Jan 19, 2010)

Open-B for me around noon.


----------



## drago (Jan 20, 2010)

Big John said:


> Come One Come All
> This Will Kickoff The 3D Season For Them.
> Always A Great Shoot.
> !!!You know You Want Too!!!
> ...



I told you to stop drinking John!!!!!!


----------



## Big John (Jan 20, 2010)

Hunterrs said:


> I "C" Big John signing a crispie for me on Saturday.



I don't think so....



drago said:


> I told you to stop drinking John!!!!!!



I don't need to drink to beat you...


----------



## alligood729 (Jan 20, 2010)

Probably working Friday night..... maybe I can make it after a little sleep.....


----------



## GOTTAHUNT83 (Jan 20, 2010)

Where is the shoot gonna be?  I'm in Warner Robins and thinking about coming out.


----------



## Matt Sowell (Jan 20, 2010)

Big John said:


> I don't think so....
> 
> 
> 
> I don't need to drink to bet you...



what are you betting him about john


----------



## hound dog (Jan 20, 2010)

GOTTAHUNT83 said:


> Where is the shoot gonna be?  I'm in Warner Robins and thinking about coming out.



Here this may help.

http://www.hilsmans.com/


----------



## badcompany (Jan 20, 2010)

plan on being there early to shoot for fun. want to practice yardage some before florida asa


----------



## drippin' rock (Jan 20, 2010)

Is there a crossbow class?


----------



## hound dog (Jan 20, 2010)

drippin' rock said:


> is there a crossbow class?



no.


----------



## Ol' Bread Basket (Jan 20, 2010)

drippin' rock said:


> Is there a crossbow class?



Yeah us handicap hunters can use crossbows!!!


----------



## Hunterrs (Jan 20, 2010)

Big John said:


> I don't think so....
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing you aren't paid to think.  I am gonna beat you like a drum.


----------



## Big John (Jan 20, 2010)

Hunterrs said:


> I am gonna beat you like a drum.



I hear you 

You Will need a BIG STICK 
Neil Peart can play drums.You can't play the drums nor the string on your bow.
You just pluck at it... Never make it sing.

I will take your stick from you. Then I will make my bow sing that #1 hit
Another one bites the dust....


----------



## BlackArcher (Jan 21, 2010)

*Now its your turn to show...*

GAFear(Ga Bear) & JoeCool(JC280) are expected to grace us with their presence.. 
and school us Mid GA boys on how to hit some 12's.

Lets see if they mysteriously have to be busy this weekend.


----------



## dgmeadows (Jan 21, 2010)

*Amen to that...*



badcompany said:


> plan on being there early to shoot for fun. want to practice yardage some before florida asa



Weather has kept us sidelined....the few targets I got to shoot at CBG before the rain came showed I need a LOT of practice judging yardage again.... you don't get any bonus points for being dead on line for the 12 ring, but 3" high or low 

Ciara & I will be there ,,, maybe Maecy and my brother's crew too.


----------



## Illinoisbound (Jan 21, 2010)

I will be there.  Shooting Novice class.


----------



## tony32 (Jan 21, 2010)

drippin' rock said:


> Is there a crossbow class?


you dont even own a crossbow you nut!!!!!!


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Jan 21, 2010)

Is there a traditional class??


----------



## Illinoisbound (Jan 21, 2010)

2wheelfoster said:


> Is there a traditional class??



Yep


----------



## Illinoisbound (Jan 21, 2010)

hoyt38 said:


> u  shootin  that  stinky  bow  or  a  HOYT



they are one in the same are they not


----------



## Hunterrs (Jan 21, 2010)

Big John said:


> I hear you
> 
> You Will need a BIG STICK
> Neil Peart can play drums.You can't play the drums nor the string on your bow.
> ...



I got news for you my friend.  

I will beat you to no end.

I will beat you with my big stick. 
You will go home looking sick.

From target 1 to target 20 I will play you like a bass.  

Cause you know I am gonna kick your butt.


----------



## Big John (Jan 21, 2010)

Hunterrs said:


> I got news for you my friend.



Im all Ears? 



Hunterrs said:


> I will beat you to no end.



Im glad you fill that way but you are wrong. 



Hunterrs said:


> I will beat you with my big stick.


There is not a stick big enough for you to beat me. 


Hunterrs said:


> You will go home looking sick.


The only way I will be going home is with your $$$. 



Hunterrs said:


> From target 1 to target 20 I will play you like a bass.


 The only thing you know how to play is the radio. 



Hunterrs said:


> Cause you know I am gonna kick your butt.


You Can't kick that high but the only thing you will be kicking is yourself for trying to hang with me.

So in the end you will see my name on top and you beneath me.​​


----------



## Hunterrs (Jan 21, 2010)

I guess we will "C" on Saturday.  I am bringing my "A" game.


----------



## Big John (Jan 21, 2010)

I will teach you the ABCs of archery.


----------



## hound dog (Jan 21, 2010)

I got to work Sat. but I should get off by noon hope to make there by 2pm.


----------



## tony32 (Jan 21, 2010)

hound dog said:


> I got to work Sat. but I should get off by noon hope to make there by 2pm.


you better make it all the junk u done talked (someone my think u skeered)


----------



## Hunterrs (Jan 21, 2010)

Big John likes to talk a little smack
If he thinks he can beat me, he must be smoking CRACK.


----------



## Hunterrs (Jan 21, 2010)

Everyone needs to show up and shoot Saturday.  Let's support Mr Hillsman.


----------



## hound dog (Jan 21, 2010)

alphamaxtony32 said:


> you better make it all the junk u done talked (someone my think u skeered)



I'm going to try bud don't hate.


----------



## Big John (Jan 21, 2010)

Hunterrs said:


> Everyone needs to show up and shoot Saturday.  Let's support Mr Hillsman.


I 2nd that!!!!


----------



## tony32 (Jan 21, 2010)

hound dog said:


> I'm going to try bud don't hate.


nothin but luv dog nothin but luv


----------



## drippin' rock (Jan 22, 2010)

What's the earliest we can get there to start?


----------



## Big John (Jan 22, 2010)

*time*



drippin' rock said:


> What's the earliest we can get there to start?



Sign in from 8AM-2PM
After daylight saving 8AM-3PM

For more info: www.hilsmans.com
or call: 770-843-9648


----------



## 14 KING (Jan 22, 2010)

I will be there shooting open c. And i will win! Garanteed!


----------



## 3darcher (Jan 22, 2010)

I hate to hijack a thread but 14 King, you got a pretty mouth based upon that avatar.


----------



## Hunter Thomas (Jan 22, 2010)

I'll be there in Bow Novice


----------



## Danny Lockhart (Jan 22, 2010)

3darcher said:


> I hate to hijack a thread but 14 King, you got a pretty mouth based upon that avatar.



I saw it earlier and was going to leave it alone but 3darcher I do not think you are sincere about that avatar.  Be honest it would be scary to see something like that on the 3D range.  Maybe it  shoots in your class.


----------



## SupermanPeacock (Jan 22, 2010)

14 KING said:


> I will be there shooting open c. And i will win! Garanteed!



Hope you can shoot better than you can spell. "Gaurantee"


----------



## 14 KING (Jan 22, 2010)

U will see!


----------



## Lurch2824 (Jan 22, 2010)

Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----. 14 King, I see how your going to win, you'll scare everybody off.


----------



## 14 KING (Jan 22, 2010)

Ur already scared!


----------



## Matt Sowell (Jan 23, 2010)

Hunterrs said:


> I guess we will "C" on Saturday.  I am bringing my "A" game.



but both of yall are going to get a "B"eatdown


----------



## badcompany (Jan 23, 2010)

Well I had fun today. Shot a 210 from the red (hunter) today. How did everyone else do today? Great time Mr. Hilsman.


----------



## Danny Lockhart (Jan 23, 2010)

Hunterrs said:


> Big John likes to talk a little smack
> If he thinks he can beat me, he must be smoking CRACK.



Come on Big John give us the details of how the beating like a drum, big stick smack talk went today.  Did he even show up?


----------



## hound dog (Jan 23, 2010)

badcompany said:


> Well I had fun today. Shot a 210 from the red (hunter) today. How did everyone else do today? Great time Mr. Hilsman.



Good shooting Bro. I shot a 190-6


----------



## USMCBowman (Jan 23, 2010)

First time shooting at Hilsman today.  We (wife, son and I) really enjoyed the layout and staff.  Will definitely shoot Hilsman again.


----------



## gator19 (Jan 23, 2010)

*oops*



14 KING said:


> I will be there shooting open c. And i will win! Garanteed!



guess there are no Garanteees


----------



## gator19 (Jan 23, 2010)

*no worries*



007peacock said:


> Hope you can shoot better than you can spell. "Gaurantee"



no worries peacock the money is my pocket


----------



## Danny Lockhart (Jan 23, 2010)

gator19 said:


> no worries peacock the money is my pocket



So are congrats in order?  If so what was your final score?


----------



## Middle Georgia Sportsman (Jan 23, 2010)

I had a great time today. Thanks Mr. Hilsman for the hard work you put in to making it a great shoot. Congrats to all the shooters who won there classes. Seeya at the next one.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Jan 23, 2010)

Thanks for a great shoot today. Shot Traditional with my son and had a great time. We will be back


----------



## SupermanPeacock (Jan 23, 2010)

gator19 said:


> no worries peacock the money is my pocket



Only 'cause I only had time to shoot for fun. We'll see what happens when we really get cranked up.


----------



## Hunterrs (Jan 23, 2010)

Danny Lockhart said:


> Come on Big John give us the details of how the beating like a drum, big stick smack talk went today.  Did he even show up?



I was there and it came down to a final 14.  

I drew a bead, pulled back and let it fly. 

I looked at Big John and let out a sigh.

Well I said, the stuff has hit the fan.

Because today, Big John WAS the man.


----------



## GaCSSshooter (Jan 23, 2010)

Its was great to back on the range after 18 months.  Great to see some old friends.  gb


----------



## Big John (Jan 24, 2010)

Danny Lockhart said:


> Come on Big John give us the details of how the beating like a drum, big stick smack talk went today.  Did he even show up?



Well he came to shoot, 
he had the lead by 3,
3 12s later "from me" and he had to see.
There was just no way he could beat me.

A miss step "by me" close to the end
gave him some hope that he could win.

We came to the last target
I was up by 3
He needed only a 14 to to beat me.
What did he do?
...... "5"......
Well as you can see
I got him by 8
YOUPEEEEE.........



As I said before Hunterrs
"You Can't Beat Me"


----------



## gator19 (Jan 24, 2010)

*when ever*



007peacock said:


> Only 'cause I only had time to shoot for fun. We'll see what happens when we really get cranked up.



when ever you are ready


----------



## gator19 (Jan 24, 2010)

*score*



Danny Lockhart said:


> So are congrats in order?  If so what was your final score?



202 with 10  12s  imagine that


----------



## Danny Lockhart (Jan 24, 2010)

gator19 said:


> 202 with 10  12s  imagine that



Congrats are in order.  Good shooting.


----------



## alligood729 (Jan 24, 2010)

007peacock said:


> Only 'cause I only had time to shoot for fun. We'll see what happens when we really get cranked up.



Yes we will, finally got the "MadSharkX" set up......it's niceeeeeee..........


----------



## alligood729 (Jan 24, 2010)

Hunterrs said:


> I was there and it came down to a final 14.
> 
> I drew a bead, pulled back and let it fly.
> 
> ...





Big John said:


> Well he came to shoot,
> he had the lead by 3,
> 3 12s later "from me" and he had to see.
> There was just no way he could beat me.
> ...



Y'all terrible smackers.......maybe you should learn to shoot first.....


----------



## oldgeez (Jan 26, 2010)

i've never heard of "lyrical smack", but he is definitely making a "rhyme every time".  not exactly iambic pentameter, but he's on the jazz.  10-12's, whoa, that's half the course.  good shooting


----------

